# Embarrassed in front of hubby's friends



## girl1234 (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope this is a safe place I can share something as this has been weighing heavy on me for a while.

I want people to give me their honest opinion on if this was something I should be embarrassed about and if so, how do you think I should deal with the emotions. I feel like tools to get my self worth and confidence back would help. 

I also want to highlight that I have always had self confidence and insecurity issues in my life.

Please read below on what happened:
I was out at a concert with my husband and his friends. We are all in late 20s. We tried molly (drug). It was my first time. His friends have done it before multiple times. I went to the bathroom and because there was a long line my husband who did not do it took me and several times it was fine. One time he was busy and so he asked one of his friends to take me as he knew where to take me and I was on the pill so I did not want to go alone. We were in line in front of the potty (those boxed ones that are put on for concerts). It came my turn and I went while he waited for me. It was so dark that I did not want to sit on the seat and I could not function with the darkness and me being on the pill very well. So I am embarrassed to say this but I peed on the floor! I did not want to sit on the dirty seat and I couldnt see anything. The pee must have rolled out on the dirt ground where everyone who was waiting could see it including him. He acted like it was nothing and I went back with him. That night several hours later we went over to our spot to chill for the night and when I was sitting around with my husbands friends I was leaning on my husband's shoulder while he was talking to a friend. The guy who took me to the bathroom was talking to another guy and they were both talking about how wierd I was and how the guy waiting for me was 'traumatized' and how 'hot and steamy my pee was..."  I could hear everything while they thought I was passed out on my husbands arm. My husband was so busy talking he did not hear the other two. 

I just felt so embarassed at how I made such a mistake. I don't undertsand why I am so wierd. I mean I udnerstand it was stupid and embarrassing for me that this happened but the other guy (not the one who was waiting outside) also was saying I am wierd but i dont know why he would think that too. I dont think I did anything wierd in front of him. I mean I dont remember everything but I think I also remember him saying he was wiered out by how I kept wanting more pills (as it wasnt working on me) but why would that make me wierd right?

I just feel so low with myself. One more thing that made the night worst is I was kissing and being very affectionate with my husband where I was kissing him a lot in front of his friends. The molly does this but his friends were just kind of looking and smirking and looking away. I remember feeling embarrased the next morning when I remembered and felt sooo bad... 
1. they said I was wierd for no reason??! It puzzles me why they would think this  
2. I was too affectionate in front of them and cheapened my image? I dunno.

All this guys are pot smokers and have done molly too so its not like they are clean or anythign.

Anyways it was my first time. I dont plan on doing it often. I just wanted to try.

Please help me figure this out how I can feel better about myself after what happened and if it is a big deal that they said all those things in the first place.

Thanks.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

You might be weird but, who cares?

Next time you do molly, stay at home with your hubby and avoid going anywhere. Spend all your time kissing and cuddling and cooing, and no one's there to call you weird. Problem solved.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just say no.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You were high and probably don't even realize how high you were acting. That's all there is to it. If you don't want people reacting to how you behave when you're high, then don't get high.


----------



## rich84 (Mar 30, 2015)

So you were on drugs and the worst that happened was that you peed on the floor of a port-a-pot and made out with your husband in public? And you were embarrassed when his friends made rather benign comments about it? And you're nearly 30? I can think of A LOT worse in terms of potential bad outcomes of said situation. 

You were high. You acted like a high person acts. High people are generally less inhibited and like you said ecstasy made you feel touchy feely. It happened. Just own it. Stop beating yourself up over it. And if you don't like how you acted, you know that you probably don't want to mix drugs and public in the future.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

You've already spent way more time thinking about this and worrying about this than those guys did. They probably forgot about it as soon as they passed out.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Now you know why they call it dope.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Do not continue getting into this habit of smoking weed. You will do dumb acts that you would not do in normal situation. You have learned a lesson. My younger brother smokes pot and he is annoying and embarrassing when he is high. With today's social media, you can be easily photographed, recorded, and publicly humiliated. Ramifications will be far greater for you if you end up with a public career or become an educator. Be forewarned.


----------



## Illbehisfoolagain (May 7, 2012)

Faithful Wife is right, and especially next time you want to try a new drug take it at home with just your husband (and maybe a best girlfriend if you have one who likes to party too). If your husbands friends are single, probably a lot of it is stemming from jealousy too. 

Also, if you very recently took MDMA, know that with the huge up, comes an equally huge down. It drains your brain of the serotonin (the natural feel good chemical your brain makes, MDMA makes it flood your brain, thats why you feel so good while on it), and you are stuck in a very "down" mode for a while, while your brain replenishes. 

What goes up, must come down lol.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

richie33 said:


> Just say no.


9 things everyone should know about the drug Molly - CNN.com


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Your husbands 'friend' is a jerk. He knew you were on Molly and what happened was harmless. 

If he'd had any class at all he would have kept what he saw to himself. 

Kissing at a concert - is normal. 



girl1234 said:


> I hope this is a safe place I can share something as this has been weighing heavy on me for a while.
> 
> I want people to give me their honest opinion on if this was something I should be embarrassed about and if so, how do you think I should deal with the emotions. I feel like tools to get my self worth and confidence back would help.
> 
> ...


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

Children, drugs are bad, mmmmkay?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

First of all DONT DO DRUGS! Period.


Second of all, your husband's friends are [email protected]! Distance yourself from them and don't feel embarrassed. If they continue, I would go up to them and ask them if they get their kicks from discussing your pee?

They are disrespectful and measly if this is all they have to discuss and obtain excitement from.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's see. You are an adult. You chose to do illegal drugs and you chose to pee on the ground at a public place. You feel embarrassed because someone had the bad manners of accurately describing actions you chose to do? 2 +2 = 3 is a mistake. You described your deliberate choices. Embarrassment is beneficial when it helps us make better choices in the future. If you feel ashamed of your conduct that's a clue that you should behave better. If you don't like the way your "friends" treat you, that's a clue that you need to associate with better people. In summary: Do better and hang out with better people.


----------



## karazy (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, don't do drugs. The next time you see his friends, you can redeem yourself by being normal sans the effects of drugs.

Since you're nearing 30, looks like it's time to grow up.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

MEM11363 said:


> Your husbands 'friend' is a jerk. He knew you were on Molly and what happened was harmless.
> 
> If he'd had any class at all he would have kept what he saw to himself.
> 
> Kissing at a concert - is normal.


She describes this guy as a frequent pot user. What part of 'class' can accompany that? (Note: For all you 'advocates,' I did not state 'occasional user.')

OP, I will tell you like I tell my kids (because that is what you are to me.)

ANY mind altering substance has it's negatives. And the illegal ones are, well......illegal. I honestly find it highly amusing that you are more embarrassed by the fact that you missed the potty vs. taking an illegal drug (which does much more harm than pissing in the dirt.) Perhaps its time to look forward?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess it's up to me to be that guy. You and your husband are hanging out with losers. Are the two of you losers? No? Then ditch these losers as friends and find some better friends who are actually positive, uplifting people who can help enrich your life. Life is too short for you to go thru it stoned or to hang out with losers when you two can be doing something more rewarding. 

Grow up. You're not in college anymore. You two still drink Natty Lite as well???


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm trying to imagine that I knew my wife was under the influence of an intoxicating substance in a public place and she needed to relieve herself. There is no way on God's earth I would leave her in the care of another male. Matter of fact, she's probably not going to be out of my sight until she can reliably fend for herself.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> I'm trying to imagine that I knew my wife was under the influence of an intoxicating substance in a public place and she needed to relieve herself. There is no way on God's earth I would leave her in the care of another male.


I was thinking this also. She's lucky that all this guy did was laugh at her.

Oh well, Darwin rules apply.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

No sympathy here. You chose an action that can cause you to act inappropriately.

Actions have consequences.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

We all screw up and most normal people feel badly about it afterwards. The trick is to learn from it and do better.


----------



## Pollo (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's some obvious advice..... stop doing drugs.
If you have insecurity problems drugs and alcohol will only make it worse.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Talking about your steaming urine and that you are 'weird' sounds like pretty normal crap that people say when they are on drugs. I wouldn't worry about it and you should just move on with your life.

Not lecturing but many have ended up in the hospital or dead with molly so consider yourself lucky to just have had your urine ridiculed.


----------



## mmcm3333 (Sep 12, 2015)

First, I have to say- all of you were messed up, so any recollection is not reality. Take it lightly and since you all did it, have fun with it. Don't turn it into an issue.

I think your perception of what happened is probably off-kilter from what really happened. Whatever they were talking about while you were all high, remember they were high, too. Smirking and looking away while you and your husband were kissing might have been your perception and not reality- and it doesn't mean you're weird. They were in their own state of 'high', you don't even know what they were thinking. And I'm sure they weren't focused on that, anyway. 

I think in your situation, your perspective is not reality. You may feel paranoid, but let it go because it's probably just you worrying about this. If I'd heard the conversation you did- about peeing- assuming it was real, if I were you, I'd have joined in and laughed about it. I seriously doubt anyone was traumatized. And I seriously doubt anyone even remembers any of that conversation at all. If they do, it will be tiny tidbits- and spawns lots of funny jokes and memories for all of you. 

You may feel 'weird', but I would guess it's more in your mind than your husband's friends' minds. Also, coming off this drug, you had a high and you're bound to hit a low, feel paranoid and regretful, and recognize that it's just the drug going out of your system. I suggest you don't do this again.

So, let me say this: I wouldn't be hanging with any group or boyfriend that does this regularly. You're not talking about drinking or even casually smoking marijuana, you're talking about taking ecstasy (aka Molly). This is a separate class from alcohol and marijuana- different effects, different highs/lows, different issues. I'd never take this- now you did, you know how you feel afterwards, and now you know it's not for you.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

First of all I can't stop laughing!



Secondly, who cares what pot heads think?

Third, why are you and your husband hanging out with losers?

Fourth, why is he letting a pot head escort you anywhere?

I don't think you should be embarrassed but I do think you should reflect on these questions.

P.S. Regular drug use will fvck you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

Treat it as just another one of those crazy drug stories.

If you have to take stuff - do it in safe places, in careful amounts from a trusted supplier with good brand you can trust, with a trusted sitter, and never while feeling off colour in anyway. If you're feeling off it will often give you a bad trip or make you feel worse. This is even more important if you're not experienced with that substance.

And as a friend of mine found out - don't try and sell the uniform cops raiding the tinny house any drugs - especially if you're carrying. They just have no sense of humour.


----------



## NewLifePlease (Oct 31, 2014)

1) The only stupid thing you did was take drugs. When you take drugs you don't have control of yourself and can end up making a fool of yourself. Doing drugs is dumb. Doing drugs in public is even dumber.

2) EVERYONE has done something really embarrassing in their life! Even "cool" people. It does NOT mean you are weird. Instead of being embarrassed, own it! If you told the story before they did you would have been in control of the story.


----------

